# The Coot-finished



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry for the bad pics, my computer crashed so im having to use my phone for the pics. Anyway heres "the coot" all finished.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Holly Crap! That is awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

DT took the words out of my mouth - holy crap indeed! He's beautiful...sorta


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Play, I just scrolled down and nearly wet myself laughing when I saw the old dude on oxygen...that is SICK. sick, sick, sick!

This would creep the living hell out of me if I were to walk into a room with this guy slumped in a tattered old chair.

Excellent.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow ,,that is amazing... Excellent job.....just waiting for him to turn his head and look at me.....Again Amazing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Ahhh riding out the golden years kicking it on the old O2 machine, taking it easy after a long career of back breaking work digging graves. 

You're the master PlayFX!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Play, I just scrolled down and nearly wet myself laughing when I saw the old dude on oxygen...that is SICK. sick, sick, sick!
> 
> This would creep the living hell out of me if I were to walk into a room with this guy slumped in a tattered old chair.
> 
> Excellent.


I thought he could use some oxygen, he was starting to look bad. The dogs going crazy with this thing in the house.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh my, that is so good. I have a hard time recognizing him from the unfinished sculpt, and the painted version. The addition of hair and O2 is so realistic it is scary. Now, if fog, especially green fog were to be coming out of the nose plugs....:zombie:


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Damn! I took the time a few weeks ago to read this group scuplting thread
and it was sooo entertaining, just like a mini series lol. And at last here is the star himself!! Bravo!! Can he take a bow? (Don't think I saw a body) But I bet he would like to give a wink or two lol.


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*The OLD MAN*

HuH! What'd you say! I can't hear ya! My oxygen's turned up to much. Ya whipper snapper!! Nice job playFX!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Just flippin awesome!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

A true coot!!! excellent!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Totally in awe of your work!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I know that guy. I always see him in the smoking area behind my building at work. 

Great work as usual PlayFX.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, heres some better pics.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

great painting, awesome sculpt, impressive hair work... love it!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Simply AWESOME!!


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

The detail is astonishing awsome sculpting I am in awe great job


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow.  He looks incredible! The detail is just fantastic! All the way down to his neck wrinkles! SO COOL, Play!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Not bad. lol No, outstanding as always. Perfection.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Lauriebeast has a lady prop (Ophelia the Witch) that just might be interested in meeting this guy


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Damn! He came out awesome! I love the detailing you did on this guy....looks too real and therefore creepy as hell. Bravo!!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words, means alot!

Roxy, If they got together she might get his coot-ies....lol.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

playfx said:


> If they got together she might get his coot-ies....lol.


Hehe, good one Mark  I can just see the two of them together.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

playfx said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind words, means alot!
> 
> Roxy, If they got together she might get his coot-ies....lol.


That one had me LMAO


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lauriebeast said:


> Damn! He came out awesome! I love the detailing you did on this guy....looks too real and therefore creepy as hell. Bravo!!!!


+1. The detail makes him very unsettling. How are you going to use him?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> +1. The detail makes him very unsettling. How are you going to use him?


Thanks jdubbya 
Im not sure just yet, Im thinking of one of those old wooden wheelchairs to set him in but the one I found cost 150 bucks, I might see if I can make one if I can find some wheels.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

What more can be said? It's a masterpiece! Just awesome! I remember watching your progress on the sculpt - turned out incredible!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Amazing! All he needs is a smoke and his oxygen turn up high and a scooter: he is ready to go.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

What a nice work of art. That is just beautiful, he will certainly give some tot's the creeps.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This piece is beyond amazing. Can a prop be too realistic? Wow. You'll scare more that just the tot's with this one.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap! Absolutely awesome work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks amazing. I think you need to make him a body , put him in a wheel chair and drop him off at an old folks home and see how many people try to talk to him.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> He looks amazing. I think you need to make him a body , put him in a wheel chair and drop him off at an old folks home and see how many people try to talk to him.


LOL, that would be to funny, I could put a speaker on him and cus people out as they walk by.

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------



## monsterlady (Apr 4, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow play thats is so amazing


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Awesome job! What did you do to add the hair?


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Jan 1, 2010)

WOW ! First rate prop! Too real looking.....too creepy. Well done!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone, stay tuned, a "zombie coot" is in the works.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I think that is one of the most realistic creations I have ever seen. All those fine wrinkles. Amazing. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Wakis (May 1, 2010)

Remarkable - A great talent!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

aww, he looks like one of my many nursing home patients.

Very nice job..I'm digging the hair.


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Whoa! That actaully startled me when I scrolled down! Great job!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

OMG Play he looks sooo real! I am completely amazed. He is absolutely the best sculpt I've ever seen.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really kick-ass!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I am not worthy, I suck!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

WOW... That... It's... WOW!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

HauntCast said:


> I am not worthy, I suck!


Awww, don't beat yourself up Chris...thats what skullies for, lol.

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is positively amazing!! He totally creeps me out for some reason (that is a complement), I think it is the hair and eyes. If a sculpt is freaking out the dog, you know it is an incredible job ha, ha. 

Hmmm, yesterday I showed my German shepherd the finished witch head I sculpted. He touched his nose to her nose, looked at me kind of strange and walked away. How embarrassing to be ridiculed by something that takes care of it's business in the yard...


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I cant wait to see the display of him I cant believe the awesome tallent among these pages of haunt forum


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

He is gorgeous, in his own way! So much detail! I love the props that you can't tell if they're real or fake.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

someone earlier asked how you attached the hair and I too would love to know how you did such thin whispy hair that looks like it's embedded in the skin.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!

samseide, i'll pm you.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Absolutely unbelievable! Actually I should say absolutely believable!

How long did this take you (and don't say 80 years. lol)


----------

